
Adobe DRM moving to new version in July, leaving old readers behind. - AndrewDucker
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2754561&postcount=319
======
pawelkomarnicki
That's why you should never buy DRM-protected ebooks from other sources than
Google Play Books or iBooks or Amazon :)

